# I want BlueTooth Streaming Audio in my 2010 CC Sport... 9w7 upgrade or RNS315?



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm a new (used) 2010 CC Sport owner with the RCD-510 and white MFD and I want BlueTooth Audio streaming.

I've done a bit of research and it seems that I have a vehicle with the 9w3 BT module. The phone pairs just fine for BT Phone activity but no BT Audio because no A2DP. Most seem to opt for the 9w7 swap and harness/wires to get BT Audio but the RNS-315 has the BT built-in like the Mk4 Volk-L Radios (I upgraded my non-monsoon 2000 Golf and it was like having a time machine giving me built-in BT Phone AND Audio, LOL).

My question is, would I LOSE ANYTHING by doing the RNS-315 and would it definitely give me BT Audio without running any wires? I'm fine with coding. Is there any sacrifice with swapping an RNS315 into a car that came with an RCD510? Is the audio any different? Functionality? Graphics? 

Lemme know


----------



## GEL (Jan 30, 2013)

I installed an Audiosources ANS 510 into my 2012 CC Sport, and had put an ANS 810 into my wife's CC before it was totaled. Both units stream bluetooth music, allow bluetooth phone operation, work with the steering wheel controls, add GPS functionality, and I installed a backup camera that displays on the head unit when I shift into reverse. iPod, iPhone and DVDs sound better than the stock radio that came with the cars - the HD radio in the original radio was tops though. They also fit perfectly, are custom made to look like OEM, and you can select a VW strartup screen. Bang for the buck, they may be the best deal out there. 

Here's a link to their VW line of units:
http://www.audiosources.net/products.asp?bid=28&tid=42

P.S. I did upgrade the navigation software that came with the unit to the latest version of IGO Primo with 2013 maps. The graphics are beautiful and the directions have proven flawless thus far.


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I would do the 9w7 swap. Is easier and you keep the RCD-510 unless you want the navigation feature. I'm sure you can scan the car with VCDS and know for sure which BT module you currently have installed. If you would do the swap you would gain the nav feature from the 315 but loose the bigger screen from the 510. To tell you the truth I have the RNS-510 in my car and 7/10 I use my phone for nav.


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> I would do the 9w7 swap. Is easier and you keep the RCD-510 unless you want the navigation feature. I'm sure you can scan the car with VCDS and know for sure which BT module you currently have installed. If you would do the swap you would gain the nav feature from the 315 but loose the bigger screen from the 510. To tell you the truth I have the RNS-510 in my car and 7/10 I use my phone for nav.


The 9W7 will be a great improvement over the 9w3. Not only do you get the a2dp and compatability with more current phones, but the voice search and address book look is a vast improvement over the 9w3. No more voice tags. Real contacts voice search. Well worth the upgrade IMO.


----------



## grahamhen (Oct 4, 2007)

*rcd510 bluetooth passat cc*

Hello just bought a 2010 passat cc it has the standard rcd 510 radio there is a phone cradle and mic in 
the car dont no what phone its off,so on radio bluetooth audio is switched on in settings but BT is still grayed out and my phone cannot see it when i try to pair it up.
so what i am asking is there bluetooth on this system,how can i tell 
Thanks any help.


----------



## smariom (Apr 23, 2013)

grahamhen said:


> Hello just bought a 2010 passat cc it has the standard rcd 510 radio there is a phone cradle and mic in
> the car dont no what phone its off,so on radio bluetooth audio is switched on in settings but BT is still grayed out and my phone cannot see it when i try to pair it up.
> so what i am asking is there bluetooth on this system,how can i tell
> Thanks any help.


Dont usually do this, but you COULD do a quick search and see that the 2010 CC comes with a 9w3 BT module which does not support audio streaming. Your phone will connect to it, and make phone calls, but you will not be able to do voice contacts of phone book off it. There are quite a few threads about this very issue, use the search feature in the future. Ive been guilty of it from time to time as well... Good luck. 

I have a 2010, so I think instead of a whole new head unit (I use SAT radio, w/o NAV), just getting the 9w7 would be the way to go. I mean, are you trying to compete with the sound? The stock unit doesnt sound that bad and I even have a 10' sub in the trunk to help...


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I recommend doing the 9w7 BT. I upgraded from the 9w2 in my 2009 VR6 with the RCD510 and the quality is perfect! The coding is simple as well as wiring. Only took a little bit of time to get all installed. Like the others say, unless you want NAV stick with your RCD510.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

Well all points point towards the 9w7 upgrade. Thanks! So what's the deal... Swap modules and run 2 wires under the carpet between the radio and the new module?


----------



## grahamhen (Oct 4, 2007)

*rcd510 bluetooth passat cc*



smariom said:


> Dont usually do this, but you COULD do a quick search and see that the 2010 CC comes with a 9w3 BT module which does not support audio streaming. Your phone will connect to it, and make phone calls, but you will not be able to do voice contacts of phone book off it. There are quite a few threads about this very issue, use the search feature in the future. Ive been guilty of it from time to time as well... Good luck.
> 
> I have a 2010, so I think instead of a whole new head unit (I use SAT radio, w/o NAV), just getting the 9w7 would be the way to go. I mean, are you trying to compete with the sound? The stock unit doesnt sound that bad and I even have a 10' sub in the trunk to help...


Ok thank you.


----------



## smariom (Apr 23, 2013)

RichPugh said:


> Well all points point towards the 9w7 upgrade. Thanks! So what's the deal... Swap modules and run 2 wires under the carpet between the radio and the new module?


Got this piece of advice from user njm23...
"To have stereo streaming bluetooth you have to add 2 wires from the radio to the bluetooth module.

You need 2 VW repair wires. Cut them in half, solder your own extension wire in the middle, and plug them into the existing connector. Connect pin 5 to pin 5 and pin 11 on the radio to pin 4 on the bluetooth

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 009 (000979009) – radio end


Behind the RADIO, unplug the GREEN harness from the RADIO and take the "shell" off of the harness (you will see what I am talking about once you unplug the harness). The harness is numbered on both the shell and on the actual harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below:
pin 5 – telephone audio input signal left negative
pin 11 – Telephone audio input signal left, positive

Repair Wire 0.5mm – 000 979 010E (000979010E) - bluetooth end

Behind the BLUETOOTH MODULE unplug the GIANT BLUE(this thing is massive) harness from the 9W3 and de-shell that badboy (again, you will see what I am talking about). Like before, this one is numbered on both the shell and the harness itself. Plug the wires in as described below: 
pin 4 - Audio LF Signal out +
pin 5 - Audio LF Signal Out –"


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

smariom said:


> Got this piece of advice from user njm23...


:thumbup::beer:


----------

